# We have lift off - Part two!



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Just got home from work to find Chica has given birth to three scrummy babies and has done everything herself! I was praying she would hold on til tonight or my day off tomorrow, so instant panic set in. Yet she and the babies seem just fine. I think she has finished now, and she has cleared up all the placentas except one. 

They are still a bit damp so it is quite recent and not easy to make the colours out just yet, but I think we have a little girlie, sure one of them is a dilute tortie and white  Thank you girl fairy


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Great news, congratulations


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! Chrissy "CONGRATULATIONS"*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Clever girl Chica 
CONGRATULATIONS on the safe arrival of your new babies.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, isnt she a clever girl


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh congratulations to you & mum.

Just the sort of news you need to cheer you up! 

Obviously - photos please


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks folks!  Will prob get some piccies tomorrow when the bubbas are nice and dry, will be able to tell the colours better then too


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i shall look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

COngrat!! I cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wonderful news 
CONGRATULATIONS to all and can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations, thats great news  looking forward to the pics


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww congrats


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awwww thats brill  well done mummy cat cant wait to piccys


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hope all is well with Mammy & babies this morning*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Congratulations on the new babies  

How are they doing today? Any pics yet?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

_CONGRATULATIONS CHICA AND CHRISSYWELCOME BABIES,oh chrissy 3 ladies too-brilliantPics please love_


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Dont know that they're all girls Kels havent sexed them yet. Just seen one dilute tortie white. Don't know about the other two  There's also a black and white van and I think a cream and white van (this one is very tiny ) 

Will try and get some piccies when she gets up to the loo, lol


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Wooooo hoo Chrissy Congratulations - well done Chica!!! 

Looking forward to piccies in due course ...


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations, more babbies i love it. Hope all are doing well this afternoon. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Will try and get some piccies when she gets up to the loo, lol


Surely she must have been to the loo by now  I keep checking the post and there are still no pics lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Surely she must have been to the loo by now I keep checking the post and there are still no pics lol


*Hahaha Kat Shes crossing her legs on purpose, so no pikkies can be taken, lol*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Having a few probs getting the new kits to latch on today, so piccies may have to wait a bit.................handsful and all that


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Having a few probs getting the new kits to latch on today, so piccies may have to wait a bit.................handsful and all that


Excuses, excuses   

Seriously though, I hope they latch on soon and will say some prayers that they get the hang of it.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Having a few probs getting the new kits to latch on today, so piccies may have to wait a bit.................handsful and all that


*Oh no I hope you get them sorted soon Chrissy*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Best of luck getting the kittens to latch on.
Sure they will get the hang of it soon


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

How are the kittens doing ?


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Did they latch on overnight Chrissy?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrissy has just Pm'd me and asked me to let you all know that sadly all Chica's kitts have now gone to rainbow bridge-despite Chrissy's desperate attempts thru the night to save them.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry to hear this. When you are next speaking with Chrissy, please give her my love and tell her I'm thinking of her. Mother Nature really sucks sometimes


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Will do Kat-ya not wrong MN really can be a wicked B**ch


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

How awful, this is so sad! RIP little kitties.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

So sorry.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Poor Chrissy...
Please let her know we are all thinking of her!

My heart really goes out to her - She's been fighting so hard for those poor kittens and really doesn't deserve that sort of disappointment 

Mother Nature is a b*tch!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

ohhhh no sorry Chrissy


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Chrissy - sorry to read about the poor little lost soul who left for Rainbow Bridge today  - I do hope the others will be ok - sending positive thoughts and ((((cyber hugs)))).


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Chrissy - sorry to read about the poor little lost soul who left for Rainbow Bridge today  - I do hope the others will be ok - sending positive thoughts and ((((cyber hugs)))).


I believe all the babies have gone to rainbow bridge, not just one


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh Chrissy how heartbreaking, please let her know that we are thinking of her. Just wish we could do something to help.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh no, have all the babies passed away?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O no ...  .... utterly unfair ... (

Chrissy - am so sorry to hear this. sending cyber hugs and hope that your other furkids will help you pull through ...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes-sadly so feel free to pm Chrissy with good will-think it will be appreciated


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Chrissy has just Pm'd me and asked me to let you all know that sadly all Chica's kitts have now gone to rainbow bridge-despite Chrissy's desperate attempts thru the night to save them.


*Oh no!!! Poor little kittens

So very sorry Chrissy*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh - so sorry to hear this news Chrissy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

oh god im so sorry for your loss,


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.Hope your ok Chrissy.


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear bout the babies  <<<<<<<<<<<<<< lots of hugs sending ur way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> hope mummy cat isn't 2 distraught


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Chrissy has just Pm'd me and asked me to let you all know that sadly all Chica's kitts have now gone to rainbow bridge-despite Chrissy's desperate attempts thru the night to save them.


Man, that nearly got me in tears, I'm so sorry to hear that, I'm typing things, and then deleting, as I don't know what to say. All my love Chrissy XxX

Jade.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry Chrissy, hope you are Ok, Take care Mel x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi guys, i'm back! You can't get rid of me that easy lol   Seriously, many thanks for all your lovely messages and support (special thanks to Kelly). 

Its been a soul destroying few days but got to look to the future. Victor Victorious is going from strength to strength and about to open his eyes. I will get some piccies once they are open. Also Opal is due her litter at the end of the month.

It can be touch and go with first time mothers you just don't know to expect. Chica was not feeding any of hers, nor was she cleaning them at all so there was no bonding there. The little 'tiny' out of the litter she actually laid on and squashed it.  The last kit that died, I had tried to foster on to Summer as Chica was being such a poor mum, but sadly that didnt prove successful. Oh well these things are sent to try us and yes, M.N. can be a complete biatch! 

Thanks you lot once again, your messages really helped


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hiya Chrissy - good to have you back again. 

Very sorry to read of the loss of Chica's litter. That really must have been so soul destroying.  I guess one goes through all sorts of emotions when a queen loses her babies. 

I do hope that the next litter will fare 1000% better and look forward to you posting more cheerful news in due course.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I do hope that the next litter will fare 1000% better and look forward to you posting more cheerful news in due course. [/QUOTE]

same here..............


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

It's nice to see you back Chrissy. You have been through such a heartbreaking time 

We'll look forward to seeing piccies of Victor Victorious


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Oh Chrissy, I am so sorry  how awful for you and Chica 

Keep smiling chuck xx


----------

